# Ie7



## jp198780

why does IE7 take alot of my CPU up sometimes? 

like sometimes i'l be scrollin down a page, and my CPU usage will be like 100%..


----------



## PC eye

A browser generally barely even touches any demand on the cpu time. Are you looking at the system idle process? Look in the task manager at the running processes when you are seeing this and see what the system idle process is at. Without any programs running that shouls see a high 99%-100% usage there.


----------



## jp198780

with nothin runnin the System Idle Process is around 90-98%...



it's doin the thing right now, when i scroll it's all slow, cause it's at 100%...


----------



## Geoff

jp198780 said:


> with nothin runnin the System Idle Process is around 90-98%...
> 
> 
> 
> it's doin the thing right now, when i scroll it's all slow, cause it's at 100%...



The system idle process should be high, around 90-99%, basically thats how much of your CPU you *arent* using.


----------



## jp198780

ok, why is my IE7 using half-full CPU?


----------



## PC eye

It's not! The idea of the system idle process is for Windows to give something for the cpu to keep busy when "nothing else" is running. Otherwise you would need to have some program running all of the time to keep the cpu from running wild and uncontrolled. Stay in the system bios too long and you will notice your cpu temp will soon climb fast as the cpu soon starts running full steam ahead without anything including Windows running.


----------



## jp198780

no, im not talkin bout the System Idle Process, im talkin about IE7 taking up all my half-full CPU, when im loadin pages and scroll up/down pages..


----------



## Geoff

jp198780 said:


> no, im not talkin bout the System Idle Process, im talkin about IE7 taking up all my half-full CPU, when im loadin pages and scroll up/down pages..



Because it takes CPU power to render the web pages, images, and any flash thats on the page.  Even more so with the CPU's in your sig.


----------



## jp198780

well i only got IE7 on my 240..


----------



## PC eye

Another thing will see a slowdown while browsing is the ISP servers and the traffic seen at certain times of the day or night when "everyone" decides to check their email. Sometimes it seems like it takes forever to load a page for this type of reason. That will see a busy cpu working on opening a slow page.


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> It's not! The idea of the system idle process is for Windows to give something for the cpu to keep busy when "nothing else" is running.


 

In Windows NT-based operating systems, the *System Idle Process* is the system idle task: ((it measures how much idle capacity the CPU has at any given time)). The process runs in the background and constantly monitors processing bandwidth, occupied memory and the Windows virtual paging file.

indicates what percentage of time the CPU is currently ((doing nothing)) but waiting for work.


system idle process is not a process, more a counter which is displayed in WinTasks used for measuring how much idle time the CPU is having at any particular time


----------



## PC eye

StrangleHold said:


> In Windows NT-based operating systems, the *System Idle Process* is the system idle task: ((it measures how much idle capacity the CPU has at any given time)). The process runs in the background and constantly monitors processing bandwidth, occupied memory and the Windows virtual paging file.
> 
> indicates what percentage of time the CPU is currently ((doing nothing)) but waiting for work.
> 
> 
> system idle process is not a process, more a counter which is displayed in WinTasks used for measuring how much idle time the CPU is having at any particular time


 
The task of measuring idle capacity sums it up as a "task" intended to give the cpu something to do when nothing else is running. It is intended to run in the background at all times for those periods that come up when nothing else is. When any system is powered up a cpu is constantly in need to process some set of instructions. You really should Google more to find things like...

*The System Idle Process*Processors never rest. Once powered up, they must always be executing some thread of instructions. When not executing the thread of an active user or system process, they execute a thread of a process called System Idle Process.The System Idle Process has one thread per processor. It has such a low base priority that it runs only when nothing else is scheduled to run. This process does nothing but occupy the processors until a real thread is ready to use them. On a quiet machine, when you would expect processor use to be very low, the System Idle Process will be using most of the processor time.
http://www.systemidleprocess.com/


----------



## StrangleHold

The System Idle Process is a process in the Microsoft Windows operating system that displays, as a percentage,(( how much CPU resources are "idle" and available for use at any given time)). The name of this "process" may be a misnomer, however, as the System Idle Process is more of a counter and less of a process that actually uses the resource percentage that it displays

*Description:
*the system idle process(( is not a process)), more a counter which is displayed in WinTasks used for measuring how much idle time the CPU is having at any particular time. This counter will display how much CPU Resources, as a percentage are 'idle' and available for use.

you can't change its priority. You can try to terminate it, but you'll get an error message. Why? Because it doesn't exist. "System Idle Process" is just the name Task Manager uses to track ((unused CPU cycles))


----------



## ADE

Maybe you need more ram. Maybe the CPU is working to put the files as Physics memory on the HDD and it must read it off the HDD as if RAM because your out. That may take up the CPU usage. then again I could be wrong....


----------



## Geoff

PC Eye and StrangleHold, you're both right.

The system idle process basically tells you how much of your CPU your not using.  However Windows has it in place to make the processor "pretend" to do work, otherwise it will heat up and consume more power.


----------



## ADE

There you have it.


----------



## StrangleHold

[-0MEGA-];528422 said:
			
		

> PC Eye and StrangleHold, you're both right.
> 
> The system idle process basically tells you how much of your CPU your not using. However Windows has it in place to make the processor "pretend" to do work, otherwise it will heat up and consume more power.


 
How can a processor not have (any work) to do if windows it up and running at all? Its really not even a process but a monitor of free CPU time, once you push the power button the processor (never) has 100% free time to have anything to control it! Like I say its not even a process so it cant control anything!!


----------



## jp198780

[-0MEGA-];528422 said:
			
		

> PC Eye and StrangleHold, you're both right.
> 
> The system idle process basically tells you how much of your CPU your not using.  However Windows has it in place to make the processor "pretend" to do work, otherwise it will heat up and consume more power.



what do u mean pretend 2 do work? does it actually do something? and what does it do?


----------



## Geoff

StrangleHold said:


> How can a processor not have (any work) to do if windows it up and running at all? Its really not even a process but a monitor of free CPU time, once you push the power button the processor (never) has 100% free time to have anything to control it! Like I say its not even a process so it cant control anything!!



The idle process doesnt go up to 100%, it usually hovers around 90-99%.  Mine is at 98% now, but im not doing anything besides typing in IE.

And from what I hear, it's because of the system idle process that we have lower CPU temps in Windows then we do in the BIOS, because Windows uses the idle process to keep the CPU from going crazy.


----------



## StrangleHold

Thats what I mean it will never go to 100% buy the shear fact that windows is running! So there is no need to control the processor, All it does is monitor free CPU cycles not control them, because its not a process, I,ve read that crap too about it keeping the CPU from going crazy but the processor always has a load on it because windows it running! So theres no need to control it, but like I say its not even a process so it cant control anything.


----------



## jp198780

jp198780 said:


> what do u mean pretend 2 do work? does it actually do something? and what does it do?



didnt answer my question    ..


----------



## StrangleHold

jp198780 said:


> didnt answer my question    ..


 
Its not a process so it doesnt do anything!


----------



## Geoff

StrangleHold said:


> Its not a process so it doesnt do anything!



Well it'd not consuming any actual power from the CPU.  THe CPU has to be doing something at all times, it cant just be sitting there idling.

So the Idle Process acts like a process thats using whatever part of the CPU that other apps arent using, in order to keep it from executing pointless instructions.


----------



## StrangleHold

Like I said since windows is running it will never go to 100% idle so there never a time its executing pointless instructions! its just a gragh

Found this at microsoft

The _idle_ process, which contains a single thread that (monitors) the CPU's idle time.


----------



## PC eye

Windows itself is one large gui loaded into memory and gives no constant task instructions to the cpu constantly. This was found needed in the early versions of Windows where cpus would burn out if they weren't given some small task to keep them occupied.

 The system idle process was then developed and included in all versions of Windows since that time. Leave your system running in the bios all day and your cpu will cook! There's nothing there to task the cpu. Essentially it start running full steam ahead looking for some task to perform.


----------



## kof2000

lets all leave our rigs at the bios setup screen until after christmas  santa will buy new ones


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> This was found needed in the early versions of Windows where cpus would burn out if they weren't given some small task to keep them occupied.


Show me one that has, not just where it says it will!!!


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> Leave your system running in the bios all day and your cpu will cook! There's nothing there to task the cpu. Essentially it start running full steam ahead looking for some task to perform.


 
Got one that has been for 35 minutes, started at 27C now its at 32C, Lets see what it will do!!

Well its almost been a hour and its staying between 32C and 33C, must have a special CPU! Hum

Been over a hour still staying between 32C and 33C


----------



## PC eye

kof2000 said:


> lets all leave our rigs at the bios setup screen until after christmas  santa will buy new ones


 
 In your dreams there buddy!   Don't be surprised at this since Linux as well is based on the old UNIX type OS that also lacked this type of tool for keeping a cpu busy even doing nothing but displaying what was available. For the longest time this was a main problem of keeping busy while running a Linux system including trips into the bios there. Hopefully the newer distros out have finally dealt with the lack there.


----------



## PC eye

StrangleHold said:


> Show me one that has, not just where it says it will!!!


 


StrangleHold said:


> Got one that has been for 35 minutes, started at 27C now its at 32C, Lets see what it will do!!
> 
> Well its almost been a hour and its staying between 32C and 33C, must have a special CPU! Hum


 
 The newer boards now have cpu overheat protect type circuits that would most likely throttle down the cpu's voltage or shut the system off before you would see what would have been the case on old boards. You would have to go back a good number of years to see where and why the system idle process was developed.


----------



## ADE

kof2000 said:


> lets all leave our rigs at the bios setup screen until after christmas  santa will buy new ones



Damn right he will.   I'm guna start now....oh, wait, its not built yet...


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> The newer boards now have cpu overheat protect type circuits that would most likely throttle down the cpu's voltage or shut the system off before you would see what would have been the case on old boards. You would have to go back a good number of years to see where and why the system idle process was developed.


 
Keep coming up with stuff, it been 3 hours and its still at 33C and no theres no voltage drop, plus its a socket 7, tried it on a 745, same thing! Show me a few sites where linux or any UNIX system is burning up CPUs when running idle, or did you not quite mean what you said there either!


----------



## ADE

Why dont we just contact Bill Gates? He's only $95 an hour on phone, and thats on sale...Or someone could just E-mail Microsoft and ask....maybe...or maybe Santa diliver the answer as a present., heck I duno. Anyones guess is as good as mine...well, some aree better, but if no ones right, then we can't critisize each other if we have no positive answers ourselves...well we can but its hipacritical...sorta...heck, someone google it er somethin...


----------



## StrangleHold

ADE said:


> Why dont we just contact Bill Gates? He's only $95 an hour on phone, and thats on sale...Or someone could just E-mail Microsoft and ask....maybe...or maybe Santa diliver the answer as a present., heck I duno. Anyones guess is as good as mine...well, some aree better, but if no ones right, then we can't critisize each other if we have no positive answers ourselves...well we can but its hipacritical...sorta...heck, someone google it er somethin...


 
Found this at microsoft

The _idle_ process, which contains a single thread that (monitors) the CPU's idle time.


----------



## ADE

What does this mean thought? This just monitors it, why though does it got up with just simple applications like IE?


----------



## StrangleHold

It just show how much cpu its taking to load IE or should I say how much its not taking!


----------



## jp198780

my question is answered, can u let this thread die? 

damnn...


----------



## StrangleHold

Die Die


----------



## ADE

Lol


----------



## PC eye

jp198780 said:


> my question is answered, can u let this thread die?
> 
> damnn...


 
 Yes this went far off of the beaten path for sure!



StrangleHold said:


> Die Die


 
 When stated off of the beaten path it doesn't mean become a hammer mechanic!


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> Yes this went far off of the beaten path for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> When stated off of the beaten path it doesn't mean become a hammer mechanic!


----------



## PC eye

StrangleHold said:


>


 
 ODD E Os! amigo


----------



## ADE

.....................I dont get it................hmm...........I think I'm missing something here...........


----------

